# Trash to Treasure - Wall Clock



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

When we moved into this house the bedroom had a really old ceiling fan. When we took it down and replaced it I really liked the decorative plates, couldn't bear to throw them away. So I turned one into a wall clock, I quite like how it came out  The center was empty so I cut a round circle out of plywood, attached that to the center, drilled a hole, painted the whole lot and then added the clock movements. Et voila, a unique clock for our school room!

I only wish all my "trash to treasure" ideas came out quite so nice 










Second one without the flash shows the decorative elements better:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

That's very pretty! You know....that would work with the bases of old floor lamps, too.


----------

